# Epson - Pro Cinema LS12000 4K PRO-UHD Laser Projector - Replace Old 8500 UB



## jasonbourne (2 mo ago)

Have another thread open on replacing my 12 y.o. Epson 8500UB. Now seriously thinking going with the
Epson - Pro Cinema LS12000 4K PRO-UHD Laser Projector.

Thoughts? Seems to be the best choice I have read out there for a 5K projector. Fan noise a serious consideration as projector sits over my head. Going to a 12 year old Cary receiver - hope HDMI is not an issue....


----------

